# Is implantation possible at 4dpo??



## claireybell

Hi gals

Just wondering, if its possible to have implantation at 4dpo? Im getting some sharp twingey pains lower left abdomen around the same area i get my ov pains, i know ive already ov as charting & have had the temp rise, 

Any input would be fab, :flower:


----------



## Butterfly22

Hey. I'm sorry I'm not going to be much help to you. But I didn't want to read and run. I am also curious how early IB could happen.

Hope you find the answer and a BFP soon!!

:dust: to you!


----------



## emnoahnjack

I had I.B at 3dpo. EVeryone told me it wasn't possible so early but they were wrong as I'm not 16weeks spregnant and My scan matched my dates perfectly x


----------



## EndoGirl

I was wondering the same thing. I think I am bout 4 dpo and I have been having persistent cramping since last night. I always have some ovulation cramps but this doesn't feel like that and it is way to early for AF cramps but this doesn't feel like that either--it's like a throbbing tenderness in my left side/ovary and center of my abdomen with moments of shooting pain. Not sure what to think of it.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've had exactly the same, left hand side pain, not as strong as pre menses pain or ovulation but more of an ache. More so in the evenings and have had it since 4dpo, now 7 and BFN - I knew it would be as way too early but thought if this is implantation cramping I may test positive.

Good luck all x


----------



## I_heart_panda

So many people 4 DPO! :) I'm 4 DPO, too, so I'm curious what your results will be. Keep us posted and I hope you get your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## EndoGirl

Hope we all get BFP! It would be interesting to hear everyone's outcomes :).


----------



## Catlover28

Hiya ladies :thumbup: 

I am currently 9/10dpo and have had cramps on and off since 4/5dpo - i'm hoping it's implantation as i know i ov'd as i use opk's....i took a test this morning which was bfn but i'm hoping it's because it's too early :dohh:

I'm going to test again on tues so fingers crossed that our cramping is for good reasons :thumbup:

Good luck everyone! fx'd for us all! :happydance:

xx


----------



## AliBiz

I had cramps 4 and 5 dpo, I was sure that AF was coming cos I normally only get cramps like that before AF comes...I'm 10 dpo at the moment, had a BFN yesterday but I'm going to wait and see...


----------



## claireybell

Oooh thanks for all input gals  im now 5 dpo, only had a couple more of pokey twinges last night but nothing since tho! Fingers & Toes crossed for everyone & hope we get that BFP were all waiting for, been ttc since May this year, my af is 5 weekly usually, so when u break it down, we not been trying that long but it seems forever Lol! I also ov much earlier this month - so shorter cycle so, hopeful this is the month!! Will keep all updated  x


----------



## I_heart_panda

:dust: Good luck!


----------

